# With what's going on Texas



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

And it's having an effect on other states as well, like the gas shortages in other states. It got me to thinking if we God forbid were to have another 9/11 attack or even worse in the coming days on top of everything else that's going on right now, that's probably all it would take to sink the economy. Think about that for a minute, you would have three events all happening at once with serious cascading consequences. That's how fast things could change and spiral out of control. 

If I saw another 9/11 type attack was happening, before the first report was over I would be out the door to go top of my preps.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Our society is composed of lemmings. One jumps off the cliff and the rest follow.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Our society is composed of lemmings. One jumps off the cliff and the rest follow.


Well somebody give that first one a push and let's lighten the load of stupid people.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> Well somebody give that first one a push and let's lighten the load of stupid people.


Im down with that one as long as I dont have to go to jail for doing it, lol!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe another hurricane will hit the east coast next week?? That would help.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Maybe another hurricane will hit the east coast next week?? That would help.


That might just happen with Hurricane Irma. Currently a cat 3 heading towards the lesser Antilles

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

most likely the US is going to be pushed by North Korea into re-acting on the 9th of next month - a nuke test is VERY probable - I'd be prepping in that regard ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

C.L.Ripley said:


> If I saw another 9/11 type attack was happening, before the first report was over I would be out the door to go top of my preps.


Why would you wait? That's called "panic buying".


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The panic buying just results in price increases and money going into the pockets of the gasoline retailers and oil companies. It has no effect on the total supply of gasoline. The gas is just in the vehicles tanks now instead of in underground tanks. Camel is right; lemmings.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Which is why I don't believe in waiting until something happens to top off supplies.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Why would you wait? That's called "panic buying".


No it's not. I'm talking about that short window of time before anyone else knows what's about pop. No one has everything and it would probably be your last chance to stock up on certain items. I can never have enough of some things myself.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I work in the power industry, and its been hit hard. Of course, the gas plants were hit, and like stated, there is gas, just moving it around is causing price increases. PROFITS..


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

I am observing something interesting. There is a run on gasoline in Dallas right now. One of the pipelines from Houston was shut down, word got out and created an artificial run on gasoline in the DFW Metroplex. This started Thursday morning (yesterday) - a week after Hurricane Harvey made landfall 300 miles away. I was returning home from work last night at 10:50 PM and there were lines of cars spilling onto the streets from gas stations even at that hour.

Bear in mind, this is artificial. Supplies have dropped, but there isn't a shortage. Because of the run on gas, stations are running out of fuel. QuickTrip, which has 135 stores in DFW, is doing a partial shutdown of many stores just to guarantee that the ones that are open have gas.

Two Lessons:

1) If something happens, I might be the last to hear about it (even though I listen to talk radio virtually all day), and I need to have EVERYTHING I need BEFORE something happens.

2) A disaster far away that doesn't even touch my geographic region can and likely will significantly impact me in unexpected ways.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ntxmerman said:


> I am observing something interesting. There is a run on gasoline in Dallas right now. One of the pipelines from Houston was shut down, word got out and created an artificial run on gasoline in the DFW Metroplex. This started Thursday morning (yesterday) - a week after Hurricane Harvey made landfall 300 miles away. I was returning home from work last night at 10:50 PM and there were lines of cars spilling onto the streets from gas stations even at that hour.
> 
> Bear in mind, this is artificial. Supplies have dropped, but there isn't a shortage. Because of the run on gas, stations are running out of fuel. QuickTrip, which has 135 stores in DFW, is doing a partial shutdown of many stores just to guarantee that the ones that are open have gas.
> 
> ...


During Sandy there was a real run on gas. So what they did is this odd-even license plate rationing policy. If the last number on your license plate was odd, you could purchase gas on odd days. Evens went on even days.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Annie said:


> During Sandy there was a real run on gas. So what they did is this odd-even license plate rationing policy. If the last number on your license plate was odd, you could purchase gas on odd days. Evens went on even days.


They did that back during the first oil price shock. I found a station owned by a FASH guy (Fraternal Association of Steel Haulers) who had no love for .gov intrusive regs, and he would sell anybody gas any day of the week, accompanied by the most imaginative obsenity and profanity I've ever heard. LOL.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

C.L.Ripley said:


> No it's not. I'm talking about that short window of time before anyone else knows what's about pop. No one has everything and it would probably be your last chance to stock up on certain items. I can never have enough of some things myself.


What things? What can you buy at the last minute that you can't buy right now?

You're talking about reacting to an event that has already happened. That's panic buying. Whether you're first in line or last in line, it means your preparation was missing something.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> What things? What can you buy at the last minute that you can't buy right now?
> 
> You're talking about reacting to an event that has already happened. That's panic buying. Whether you're first in line or last in line, it means your preparation was missing something.


Nope. your wrong. Nothing wrong with topping off. Most preppers balance preparing for SHTF (short term) and investing and saving for retirement, etc (long term). Both are prepping for the unknown.

Some of us wish we were half as smart as you think you are...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

T-Man 1066 said:


> ...
> Some of us wish we were half as smart as you think you are...


Speak for yourself....I am.....I think....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Speak for yourself....I am.....I think....


I think, therefore I am, I think...LOL.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Speak for yourself....I am.....I think....


Emphasis on "some"...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> They did that back during the first oil price shock. I found a station owned by a FASH guy (Fraternal Association of Steel Haulers) who had no love for .gov intrusive regs, and he would sell anybody gas any day of the week, accompanied by the most imaginative obsenity and profanity I've ever heard. LOL.


I remember! _LOL..._ We got to wear pants to school instead of the usual dress uniform, so the nuns could keep the heat down low. That was the good part of the oil crisis--from a kid's perspective.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Oil industry has been begging for a reason to increase gas
prices for over a year. Oil is deflating the economy or keeping
inflation in check. Its a catalyst to inflation too. Increase gas
prices and its all got to go up with it. Never let a good disaster
go to waste.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Oil industry has been begging for a reason to increase gas
> prices for over a year. Oil is deflating the economy or keeping
> inflation in check. Its a catalyst to inflation too. Increase gas
> prices and its all got to go up with it. Never let a good disaster
> go to waste.


Correct. The miniscule release from the Strategic Stockpile will have no effect on price, it was for optics only.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> What things? What can you buy at the last minute that you can't buy right now?
> 
> You're talking about reacting to an event that has already happened. That's panic buying. Whether you're first in line or last in line, it means your preparation was missing something.


for one thing is fuel - unless you live in a rural area and have proper storage tanks - there's both local laws and homeowners insurance policy restrictions on the amount of fuel you can store - if the trigger is pulled getting additional fuel is a paramount ''last minute'' prep ....

fresh fruit & veggies - especially in a wintertime scenario - those bananas you pick up could be last you see in your lifetime .... if you are properly planning you should have several wholesalers tabbed up that will be unknown & overlooked by the mall riot shoppers .... pick up 500lbs of potatoes and other root crops and properly cold storage them - hell of a good backup to the long term stores ....

eggs - if you're prepped up for long term storage they can last 10-12 months - know where the local egg ranches are? - dehydrated powdered eggs should be in everyone's stores - great if you have chickens that will survive the SHTF - if the run up to the main SHTF crunch is 2 weeks why not add an egg-a-day to the protein supply ....


----------

